# Awesome mushroom day



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Today I took my kids mushroom hunting. (Just so you know, we moved to Europe last year). 

These mushrooms here pretty much equal in value to the best morels from Michigan. 

That's how you see them in the woods


















And that's how you see them before the "cleaning marathon" 










This was about 3 hours of picking worth. Supposedly, this good of a season only happens every few years.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow very cool to see what you have over in Europe.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

What do you call those? 
Are they Velvet Foot mushrooms?


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

fathom this said:


> What do you call those?
> Are they Velvet Foot mushrooms?


I was told that some of them are summer bolete mushrooms, latine name - boletus reticulatus (I have no idea though, I hoped for morels 
Also many were boletus edulis - known as penny buns or cep mushrooms.


Then, there are also lots of orange birch boletes - leccinum versipelle. 

We had no place to put other good kinds but did take a few parasol mushrooms, see the link, 
(http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...bs=1&ei=zq5hTLH7OeaJOITdvaIK&biw=1280&bih=619

that are not in the pictures but are really tasty mushrooms as well. We used to pick them when we were kids,we would deep fry them and I remember those were some of my favorite ones. 
I think my stomach is really gonna have a hard time tonight since I couldn't control myself for dinner.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steinpilze?

Looks like the ones my Grandma used to bread and fry


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes Ralf, that's what they are. About half of them anyway. I never ate them fried but someone told me today to try it, they said those are absolutely delicious prepared that way. Did you like them fried?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That was 40 some years ago, but they were a treat. Egg wash, old bread ground-up and fried (probably in old goose grease knowing those days)


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thats pretty cool, great report!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't know about the old goose grease  but tomorrow I am frying some of them. 
Thanks for the tip confirmation.


----------

